# FMA Latosa Escrima in the Bay Area



## lpwt1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My School has been training and teaching Latosa Escrima for over a decade in the Bay Area. We have an upcoming open to the public seminar on June 23rd. Grandmaster Latosa has condensed the most effective knowledge from his past instructors: Angel Cabales, Dentoy Revillar, Maximo Sarimiento, Leo Giron, his father Juan Latosa - and combined it with his own unique research and development to create an effective, dynamic, logical, combat system which provides an education in body motion and weapon efficiency. 

Here is the FB event https://www.facebook.com/events/607657729261531/

I'd really like to get this art out there if you have any interest let me know.


----------

